# The Antec "Skeleton" Case is here =P



## Mez

Just wanted to let you guys know.

Its pretty pricey for a small case, that uses barely any metal:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129056

Personaly, I dont like my computer parts exposed to liquids and other things that are harmful to computers.


----------



## diduknowthat

Wow, I can see this being a complete failure. I mean comon Antec, $180 for a skeleton? You've gotta be kidding me...


----------



## scooter

I'd open the box and be like,.,..

hey goober...wheres the beef?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I saw it on Newegg this morning. Me and my boss plan on getting it and making something nice of it.


----------



## gamerman4

could be a base for some sweet mods but as a normal case it doesn't look that great.


----------



## mr_choung

yea i saw this a while back and was like wtf?


----------



## Mez

haha I see you guys don't care to much for it =P


----------



## tlarkin

false advertisement.  I was thinking skeleton, like Misfits or like Social Distortion?  Sweet.  I was disappointed when I clicked the link.  Obviously a plethora of reasons not to build with that case.  Hell, you could make one for 20 bucks if you had the right tools.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Isn't it for hardcore overclockers, and not the casual user.


----------



## Mez

tlarkin said:


> false advertisement.  I was thinking skeleton, like Misfits or like Social Distortion?  Sweet.  I was disappointed when I clicked the link.  Obviously a plethora of reasons not to build with that case.  Hell, you could make one for 20 bucks if you had the right tools.



it would be pretty awesome if the case acually was a skeleton that you put your parts inside.


----------



## tlarkin

MMezna said:


> it would be pretty awesome if the case acually was a skeleton that you put your parts inside.



Especially if it had a cigarette and a martini glass






oh and a derby


----------



## Twist86

what a cool idea but the price = failure. Pay more for less!!!!!


----------



## Mez

tlarkin said:


> Especially if it had a cigarette and a martini glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and a derby



Lol! i just want the derby =P you could have the rest


----------



## DirtyD86

$180?!?!?!? 

AHAHAHAHHA are you KIDDING me?

that case has absolutely no features to justify that pricetag. if anything it should cost less than an ordinary case, because you are getting less 

epic fail antec, epic fail


----------



## Mez

hahhahaa yea... I'd prefer an antec 900 over that case anyday plus its cheaper =]


----------



## bomberboysk

Yeah... total ripoff


----------



## ducis

seems to me like a wannabe piece of plywood with holes in it for standoffs that people like danny use as cases 

I could see casual people getting into this though as they would probably enjoy showing off there jumbled up wire to people that think building a computer means engineering it for 14 years at an underground research facility in Sweden.


----------



## ducis

MMezna said:


> hahhahaa yea... I'd prefer an antec 900 over that case anyday plus its cheaper =]



formula for case greatness as applied to the antec 900:
price (100)- cost of fans (4x10)=  >30 (20)
that alone imo is why the antec 900 is so popular, same with the old centurion 5

Although for modding its the exact opposite but most people don't mod there cases excessively


----------



## skidude

*Case-*  Hello, dust and spilled beverages? My name is the Antec Skeleton, and I'm having a party with my friends the expensive $500 graphics cards and the next-gen CPU, you guys care to join us? Hell, bring those guys I met a while ago... damn what were their names? Ahhh yes, that's right, severe electrocution and fritos crumbs... bring those guys as well.

*Reply-*  Wooooooooooooooooooo $2000 party!! I'm there!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

skidude said:


> *Case-*  Hello, dust and spilled beverages? My name is the Antec Skeleton, and I'm having a party with my friends the expensive $500 graphics cards and the next-gen CPU, you guys care to join us? Hell, bring those guys I met a while ago... damn what were their names? Ahhh yes, that's right, severe electrocution and fritos crumbs... bring those guys as well.
> 
> *Reply-*  Wooooooooooooooooooo $2000 party!! I'm there!



If I had the case, it would be on it's own table or ledge.


----------



## tlarkin

I would mount that case inside a mini fridge, then seal the mini fridge.


----------



## Machin3

no comment..i don't know what to say about it. It definately something new. Not something that you would see everyday walking into someone's house


----------



## Mitch?

the perfect case for a home with no kids, pets, pollutants, liquids, smoke, fibers, fingers, hairs, or ANYTHING AT ALL. lol


----------



## ellanky

The heell ?! I dont comprehend its structure ! D:

Maybe if someone showed me a picture of this but with parts in it..


----------



## Shane

i think its horrible lol

wouldnt give them $5 for it


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Looks awesome. Yea, it's pretty expensive, but hell, how cool does that look... I mean, it's even got a fan. I might get it, I'm really in need of a new hat, and the fan seems lilke a great innovation now that the summer is coming up... all dem gangstaz on the street with their caps and beanies are going to be speechless. Overpriced fashion items FTW!

Also, how come this isn't in the Off Topic? This place is for cases and stuff, correct?


----------



## Darkserge

Boy, you going to hear a loud jets (the fans) roars all day, if you are overclocking.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

It would be cool mounted in a clear box or something...


----------



## /\E

I'd rather have a nice big Lian Li..


----------



## scooter

Mr. Johanssen said:


> the perfect case for a home with no kids, pets, pollutants, liquids, smoke, fibers, fingers, hairs, or ANYTHING AT ALL. lol



Don't forget anything at all....

oh wait..


----------



## Cleric7x9

stupid case lol, and $179????????????


----------



## DarkTears

Its already down to 160, if the price continues to go down i will get one. I think it looks very cool.


----------



## Scubie67

Looks like a dust magnet and if your a single guy you can expect to stay that way once a girl spots it under your desk


----------



## GSAV55

its gotten horrible reviews, its marketed for enthusiasts, but most enthusiast components dont fit in it.  Check out this review: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2008/11/12/antec-skeleton/1


----------



## ScOuT

You could not give me that case(is it even really a case?)...well I guess I could sell it on ebay or something. Not only is it ugly as sin, totally unpractical for any computer enthusiast what-so-ever.


----------



## DarkTears

I think it should be like 50 dollars, then i would buy one. but its kinda stupid to play 100+ for that.


----------



## GSAV55

DarkTears said:


> I think it should be like 50 dollars, then i would buy one. but its kinda stupid to play 100+ for that.



I completely agree.  180 dollars for a plastic arch and a shoddy fan.  Ill put my comp in a shoebox with holes punched in it and pay 10 dollars for a shoddy fan


----------



## just a noob

if you really want a decent benching system look at these:http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TopTechSTD much better pricing for something like that also


----------



## FairDoos

Apparently its hard to do upgrades and installs on this case its really fiderly thats just what ive heard though..


----------



## DarkTears

just a noob said:


> if you really want a decent benching system look at these:http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TopTechSTD much better pricing for something like that also



I must say, that doesnt look half as cool as the skeleton lol.


----------



## shoehorned

Are you kidding me? over $150 for a fancy benching table??


----------



## just a noob

i take it you haven't seen this then? http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/miba101clmoc.html


----------



## Ramodkk

I'd take my 300 anyday


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> I'd take my 300 anyday



I don't understand...  The skeleton looks awesome! Am I alone?


----------



## Scubie67

Irishwhistle said:


> I don't understand...  The skeleton looks awesome! Am I alone?



 I was just think how bad it would attract dust and some one else posted that it doesnt house enthusiast sized parts well.lIt may not actually cool better even though it is so open


----------



## Irishwhistle

Scubie67 said:


> I was just think how bad it would attract dust and some one else posted that it doesnt house enthusiast sized parts well.lIt may not actually cool better even though it is so open



I don't have much of any dust issues... sure, over time it'll attract some dust, but it's not hard to clean it out. And hey! It looks sick!


----------



## funkysnair

Irishwhistle said:


> I don't understand...  The skeleton looks awesome! Am I alone?



nope i like it!


----------



## Irishwhistle

If I had the money I'd buy it... not sure where I'd put it though, I'd have less trouble finding a place for a twelve hundred.


----------



## DarkTears

Irishwhistle said:


> I don't understand...  The skeleton looks awesome! Am I alone?



no way your alone. im with you on this one. as soon as this comes down in price im buying one. the price at the moment is rediculous but i sure do want one. looks amazin


----------



## DarkTears

Yay its down to 150. Keep goin down skeleton  just keep goin down.


----------



## Shane

i dont like it,Its pointless having it you might aswell shove all your components in a cardboard box with a load of holes in the side and the top open 

Antec are asking way too much for it.

immagine the dust?


----------



## just a noob

Nevakonaza said:


> i dont like it,Its pointless having it you might aswell shove all your components in a cardboard box with a load of holes in the side and the top open
> 
> Antec are asking way too much for it.
> 
> immagine the dust?



hey, shut up! thats probably antec's top secret plan for their next case


----------



## DarkTears

Still 150 dollars. Come on Antec, take it down a bit.


----------



## laznz1

i like it just a bit much would be good at cooling


----------



## DarkTears

Before i get one i just have to figure out where to put it so that my pet wont put its hand in there and mess something up.


----------



## Ramodkk

Your pet has a hand? You got a monkey there or something?


----------



## DarkTears

DarkTears said:


> Before i get one i just have to figure out where to put it so that my pet wont put its "Paw" in there and mess something up.



fixed


----------



## laznz1

DarkTears said:


> Before i get one i just have to figure out where to put it so that my pet wont put its hand in there and mess something up.



OMG a pet with a hand but good point


----------



## lovely?

that is the only thing i would personally worry about, I mean, the dust in that case won't be any worse than a regular case, just keep a can of air handy and it wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## funkysnair

im interested in this case myself...

think it could be a good start of a build to sell-its like modern, would look the part in a trendy flat Hmmm


----------



## DarkTears

For those that keep saying things such as, "omg the dust". The reviews say otherwise.

Pro: Over a month of 24/7 use and ZERO dust build up.

Pro: EXCELLENT total system cooling, quiet operation, unique design, dust free.

So I dont know what you guys are talking about.


----------



## DarkTears

This looks nice by the way.


----------



## shravan98

very shitty  :gun:


----------



## Gooberman

:gun::gun::gun: That looks pretty sweet xD
(I like guns!)


----------



## Dopeyme

Looks like crap


----------



## awildgoose

I can just imagine my school buying these and then taking them back a week later (the ones that are still there at least).
Imagine if u had a cat or something ay? LOL
It actually doesn't look that bad, besides the fact that you could accidentally have something fly into it (wind push something) and there will be like static and/or parts falling and breaking.


----------



## DarkTears

shravan98 said:


> very shitty  :gun:



yeah right, it looks amazing.


----------



## Cleric7x9

i think that looks pretty crappy


----------



## massahwahl

Ugly :/


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Why is this thread still going on?


----------



## DarkTears

hackapelite said:


> Why is this thread still going on?



um, because that case is amazing.


----------



## DarkTears

awww why did the price stop at $150 keep going down so i will buy you.


----------



## bomberboysk

I wish this case.. or enclosure i guess its more of... would drop in price, would be sweet to build a spare rig in this case


----------



## DarkTears

bomberboysk said:


> I wish this case.. or enclosure i guess its more of... would drop in price, would be sweet to build a spare rig in this case



I agree


----------

